# laptop's main speaker ok, headset no sound



## selven (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, i am having some issues with my sound card [i think].

When i am plugging in my headphone music continues to be played by my main speaker in my laptop (hp dv6 1160ei), plus i receive nothing on the headphone. (i tried playing with kmix, nothing happens, only things that can affected is the main volume when i can lower it down or increase.. the headphone is still soundless.)

I have tried a few stuffs including the links found here http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=37231#post37231

i can't figure it out.
i tried setting *sysctl hw.snd.default_unit* to 1, nothing.

I also tried doing the device.hints entry *hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid10.config="as=1 seq=15"*
but i guess i couldn't figure out the proper numbers for the nidxx and as=x and seq=x (since i don't see those figures in my dmesg). 

Any clue??

here's a few details about my machine.

my /boot/device.hints file:

```
# $FreeBSD: releng/8.0/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC.hints 194269 2009-06-15 21:55:29Z ps $
hint.fdc.0.at="isa"
hint.fdc.0.port="0x3F0"
hint.fdc.0.irq="6"
hint.fdc.0.drq="2"
hint.fd.0.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.0.drive="0"
hint.fd.1.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.1.drive="1"
hint.atkbdc.0.at="isa"
hint.atkbdc.0.port="0x060"
hint.atkbd.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.atkbd.0.irq="1"
hint.psm.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.psm.0.irq="12"
hint.sc.0.at="isa"
hint.sc.0.flags="0x100"
hint.uart.0.at="isa"
hint.uart.0.port="0x3F8"
hint.uart.0.flags="0x10"
hint.uart.0.irq="4"
hint.uart.1.at="isa"
hint.uart.1.port="0x2F8"
hint.uart.1.irq="3"
hint.ppc.0.at="isa"
hint.ppc.0.irq="7"
hint.atrtc.0.at="isa"
hint.atrtc.0.port="0x70"
hint.atrtc.0.irq="8"
hint.psm.0.flags="0x1000"
```



my sndstat

```
0|selven@pcbsd selven $ cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA IDT 92HD75BX PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:4v/1r:4v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <HDA IDT 92HD75BX PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
pcm2: <HDA IDT 92HD75BX PCM #2 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
pcm3: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
```


my dmesg:
on paste bin because of size limit:
http://pastebin.com/hWk9u1D7



also here's my kldstat

```
0|selven@pcbsd selven $ kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1  108 0xffffffff80100000 d6b7c0   kernel
 2    2 0xffffffff80e75000 ee88     ntfs.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff80e84000 190250   zfs.ko
 4    2 0xffffffff81015000 3858     opensolaris.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff81019000 19738    geom_eli.ko
 6    2 0xffffffff81033000 2a7d0    crypto.ko
 7    3 0xffffffff8105e000 dc40     zlib.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff8106c000 1e6e8    geom_journal.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff8108b000 20b20    geom_mirror.ko
10    1 0xffffffff810ac000 3248     geom_uzip.ko
11    1 0xffffffff810b0000 e690     if_ipw.ko
12    1 0xffffffff810bf000 12628    if_wpi.ko
13    4 0xffffffff810d2000 757f0    sound.ko
14    1 0xffffffff81148000 13e38    snd_uaudio.ko
15    1 0xffffffff8115c000 19aa8    if_iwn.ko
16    1 0xffffffff81176000 ae08     mmc.ko
17    1 0xffffffff81181000 4090     mmcsd.ko
18    1 0xffffffff81186000 b0b8     ahci.ko
19    1 0xffffffff81192000 8178     sdhci.ko
20    1 0xffffffff8119b000 5298     scd.ko
21    5 0xffffffff811a1000 6cb8     libiconv.ko
22    1 0xffffffff811a8000 2020     libmchain.ko
23    1 0xffffffff811ab000 1058     cd9660_iconv.ko
24    1 0xffffffff811ad000 1070     msdosfs_iconv.ko
25    1 0xffffffff811af000 1020     ntfs_iconv.ko
26    2 0xffffffff811b1000 98c0     udf.ko
27    1 0xffffffff811bb000 1008     udf_iconv.ko
28    1 0xffffffff811bd000 b280     tmpfs.ko
29    1 0xffffffff811c9000 41700    vboxdrv.ko
30    1 0xffffffff81422000 3a1e     linprocfs.ko
31    1 0xffffffff81426000 1c642    linux.ko
32    1 0xffffffff81443000 4ac6     if_lagg.ko
33    1 0xffffffff81448000 a237     ipfw.ko
34    1 0xffffffff81453000 13746    snd_hda.ko
35    1 0xffffffff81467000 1fbe     nullfs.ko
36    1 0xffffffff81469000 5ac05    radeon.ko
37    1 0xffffffff814c4000 113f3    drm.ko
```


----------



## mav@ (Jun 15, 2010)

dmesg you have submitted is not verbose. Verbose messages include much more useful info.


----------



## unsobill (Jul 2, 2010)

what our God like freebsd developers forget to mentioned was to HOW to run verbal dmesg 

here is instructions for us mortals:f


```
#syscl dev.hdac.0.pindump=1
#dmesg
```


----------



## mav@ (Jul 3, 2010)

unsobill said:
			
		

> what our God like freebsd developers forget to mentioned was to HOW to run verbal dmesg
> here is instructions for us mortals:


Push respective number button in system boot menu or add boot_verbose="YES" into /boot/loader.conf.



			
				unsobill said:
			
		

> ```
> #syscl dev.hdac.0.pindump=1
> #dmesg
> ```



Is can also help, but this is different.


----------



## selven (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks a alot mav@ and unsobil, fixed it, wrote a small script to automate that for others having the same problem. 



> to be run as root
> requires: perl5
> 
> usage:
> _./snd_head.pm_



+selven


----------

